# Yeah im done...



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

So in a nutshell i went from a difficult employee to now im dealing with difficult management. Im waiting to the 90 day mark which is december 6 and then im transferring the heck out of here. I have never in my life worked in such a negative f***ing environment in my life!!!

apparently when closing i didnt wipe down a specific cooler, and had a chef two feet away from me talk crap about me to another chef saying how i _*"wouldnt last much longer"*_..... and you know what your right i wont. Cause i refuse to work around so much flippin negativity its pathetic. Apparently working hard doesnt mean crap to them if you arent kissing their asses left and right, cause clearly cleaning is more important then anything else. So yes you go ahead and talk crap like your in high school even though your twice my age to another one of my bosses two feet away from me.

Nevermind the fact that im apparently not allowed to use a week and a half (8 days/9 days) of accrued vacation because according to them they cant give me that much time off at once. Like just completely ignore the fact that i have worked for this company for 5 years and i know thats complete BS, and that your basically lying to my face for whatever reason.

i took this job with excitement cause i thought it would help improve my culinary career, and all it has done is made me miserable.

Its not even about having tough skin and toughing it out to prove them wrong, sometimes happiness means more then some stupid job where people hate you for no reason, other then to make themselves feel bigger.

So yes im done......


----------



## guster1089 (Nov 11, 2015)

In our industry you'll often feel like no one's got your back, it's just the nature of the work, but that doesn't have to be bad, so it's important to redirect thoughts and energy in a positive way, a self-reinforcing way.

And sometimes (maybe even often times) it feels like no ones got your back in a hurtful way; when that happens it's best to politely turn your back and find a new team/goal to contribute to.

I feel strongly for you. Best of luck.


----------



## peteypete (Oct 4, 2015)

Another step on the ladder. 

You've endured 5 years at a restaurant, gained skills in the kitchen and gained the knowledge to deal with difficult people. 

Most people don't even last a year, so good on you. 
Rest, relax and get ready to move onto something bigger and better. Best of luck!


----------



## kslim (Oct 23, 2013)

Guster1089 said:


> In our industry you'll often feel like no one's got your back, it's just the nature of the work, but that doesn't have to be bad, so it's important to redirect thoughts and energy in a positive way, a self-reinforcing way.
> 
> And sometimes (maybe even often times) it feels like no ones got your back in a hurtful way; when that happens it's best to politely turn your back and find a new team/goal to contribute to.
> 
> I feel strongly for you. Best of luck.





Peteypete said:


> Another step on the ladder.
> 
> You've endured 5 years at a restaurant, gained skills in the kitchen and gained the knowledge to deal with difficult people.
> 
> ...


Welp im still here, couldnt transfer because there is nothing to transfer to, im now trying to find something else closer to home. It really hasnt gotten much better, a specific chef out of the 5 just LOVES to rag on me every single day. Im growing tired and irritated to the point where i have to drag myself to work everyday. I would love to just quit and walk out, but the bills dont pay themselves.

How do you stay motivated at a job you no longer want... and how do you deal with a chef/manager that hates you and is intentionally hard on you compared to everyone else.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I do it by doing the best that I can and I don't let their issues become my issues by refusing to rent them space in my head; besides the real estate market there is limited and out of their price league.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Keep your eyes on the prize(i.e., future, better job), save your pennies, and don't let em bust your balls.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The Kitchen is no place to be unless you want to be. I would hate like hell to have to work under those conditions. There is no way you will last long so start looking while you still have a job. You may be in a position to take anything if you leave before you have something solid.........Good luck


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

As far as the Chef that hates you. After 5 yrs. it's time to have a "come to Jesus meeting" in the walkin. Put it right to him, ask him what you're doing for him to hate you so much? You should be able to tell these other Chefs what you are writing about here. No one likes confrontation but sometimes when someone knows they won't be confronted they take it as a sign of weakness.

 I've been in your shoes. I have on occasions walked into the Managers office (not the Food and Beverage Manager) The Manager of the whole shebang.    I would say something like, "did this property hire me to run my department or was it to walk around aloof like the other Chefs? " Is it SOP for me not to get my weekly numbers when I ask for them? Is it SOP for the F&B department to spend 5 hours every Monday morning assigning blame to the department when identifying problems from the weekend and never speaking to the fact of how to resolve the problem.

  If your're thinking you might leave anyway, there is nothing to lose. Good Luck. Never look up at someone who is giving you a hard time. Look people right strait in the eyes and express your feelings. There's a lot of yahoo's in this industry when they think they've found a weakness, it becomes a game to antagonize.  

  One other thing. If I did hit the bricks there was nobody that didn't have a clear understanding of why I made the decision. Don't reward people with another notch on their guns.


----------



## slurm (Aug 23, 2016)

l never forget my first job when I got promoted to cook. During my first week of training I remember overhearing my boss say to good friend/customer "My new cooks failing miserably".. I never said a word about it.I just showed up everyday to do better than the day before. I don't think too many people would've stayed as I've seen countless people walk out because of the heat and rush.. Keep your eye on the prize least that's what I'm doing


----------

